Ask HN: Is there any way to maximise travel while studying in college? - invinciblycool
======
PaulHoule
Just do it.

Go to an exchange program or go to school overseas (I think my son may be able
to escape American cost disease that way.)

Locate in a city that is close to many things, has a good airport, etc. I
spent a year in Dresden, Germany and got to see a lot of western and eastern
europe.

Also take opportunities; hike in the blue mountains in Jamaica in the winter,
for instance.

------
panda427
I assume you're a college student in the USA. One thing that I wish I had
considered was doing an exchange program inside the united states in addition
to studying abroad.

~~~
invinciblycool
I am an Indian sophomore, I would consider Europe to be my travel destination
to explore.

------
crooked-v
Hostels and youth train tickets can make overland train travel in Europe very
inexpensive. That leaves the priciest part as plane tickets.

~~~
invinciblycool
Are internships a good way to travel to and within Europe considering the work
also. I have never done an internship before and am skeptical that would there
be enough time to travel.

